# Finished yesterday



## joeygn72 (Mar 10, 2013)

I got this one done.. Thoughts suggestions..


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

Next time you do a self portrait, wear sunglasses.


----------



## Blue Angel (Aug 4, 2013)

Very good piece. You did an excellent job on the eyes.


----------



## joeygn72 (Mar 10, 2013)

@Blue Angel thank you, @ D do you know how hard it is to get the glare on sunglasses correct??


----------



## corydulos (Apr 28, 2013)

DLeeG's acerbic wit notwithstanding, quite the handsomely hewn hominid!


----------

